# Update on Gamble the Dumped Foal



## CobRambler (3 October 2013)

Morning All 
Just a little update on Gamble he has survived the night. His temperature has steadily been coming down it is still elevated but not into the danger zone.
Have cleaned him up again and put more cream on him. There really is a tiny twinkle in his eye this morning.
Vet will be visiting later this morning. Am going to ask them to complete an ID card so I can give all markings and whirls to the stolen horse register.
Now is getting light we are off to check fences to see how he was dumped.
Really hope they won't need to box rest with his tendons as it is really important the mare goes out even for little while. She will cripple if she stays in to long, will chat with vet as would hate to split them after 24 hours of safety for him.
Thank you again everyone we could not of got him this far without your advice and support.


----------



## figgy (3 October 2013)

Aww brilliant news , he is one very lucky boy to have found you & your friend, still have everything crossed ! Vibes &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## merrymeasure (3 October 2013)

Thank you so much for the update on little Gamble. I have just commented on the other thread so won't go on, but well done to you. So glad he seems to have a twinkle in his eye this morning! Hope everything keeps going in the right direction ! What a lucky little chap to have been dumped on you! Bless you! xx


----------



## Old Bat (3 October 2013)

Fantastic news, you are a guardian angel for Gamble. 

Without seeing pics, I had one foal with Ballerina syndrome on one front leg....it was due to the bones and tendons growing at different rates and was patiently corrected by good corrective farriery once every three weeks. She was encouraged to move about to allow the tendons to stretch and I think was put on bute as well to start with. It took 6 months but it worked. This was a while ago and the principle of treatment may have changed today but hopefully it won't be your biggest problem with Gamble! 

Good luck


----------



## CobRambler (3 October 2013)

Old Bat said:



			Fantastic news, you are a guardian angel for Gamble. 

Without seeing pics, I had one foal with Ballerina syndrome on one front leg....it was due to the bones and tendons growing at different rates and was patiently corrected by good corrective farriery once every three weeks. She was encouraged to move about to allow the tendons to stretch and I think was put on bute as well to start with. It took 6 months but it worked. This was a while ago and the principle of treatment may have changed today but hopefully it won't be your biggest problem with Gamble! 

Good luck 

Click to expand...

Thanks for the positive about his tendon problem. He can have how ever long he needs to heal but is good to know it can be put right.


----------



## fattylumpkin (3 October 2013)

That's wonderful to hear, I've been following updates on Gamble  you deserve a medal for the kindness and care you've given him!


----------



## texas (3 October 2013)

logged in this morning to check for updates and I am so glad to see this.  Ditto you and your friend (and the mare) deserving a medal!


----------



## AdorableAlice (3 October 2013)

Well done little Gamble. CobRambler, you and your friend must be shattered.  

We had a 10 month ish, coloured cob colt foal dumped recently.  After sorting his health out we found him a lovely home.  It is not unusual for the breeders of this type of pony to dump colts, they will not pay for gelding the animals and given that Gamble also has a limb problem, he was doubly likely to be dumped.

The only 'kind' thing his previous owners did was to dump him on a property with other horses.  They did this knowing that there was every chance someone would take pity on him.  As winter approaches there will be many more dumped or just abandoned when the breeders move on.


Good luck little Gamble, you have landed on your feet, even if they are bit wonky at the moment.


----------



## JillA (3 October 2013)

I just wanted to say how much I admire the time and effort you have taken over this poor foal - the world of horses can come though if everyone is prepared to help those who need it. I suspect movement will be one of the treatments for his legs, so that will suit the mare too. As for those who dumped him - karma will deal with them!


----------



## doriangrey (3 October 2013)

So glad to hear Gamble is feeling better.  You and your friend are fantastic


----------



## Clodagh (3 October 2013)

I'm so glad that is fantastic news. Long may he grow big and strong.


----------



## twiggy2 (3 October 2013)

put a smile on my face at the start of the day

great to hear the little man is doing well


----------



## CobRambler (3 October 2013)

Would anyone mind giving me the idiot guide to posting photos in a PM. Have tried for 20 mins and am seething at the failure.


----------



## MrsNorris (3 October 2013)

So pleased to hear he's looking better, thank goodness there are people like you and your friend left in the world to counteract all the scumbags.
Hope and pray it all goes well for little Gamble xxxxxxx


----------



## doriangrey (3 October 2013)

If you upload the photos to your H&H album, you can then copy and paste the BB code into your post.  The BB code will be under each individual photo in your album.  Some people use photobucket and copy the URL (web address) into their post.


----------



## OldNag (3 October 2013)

That is really good news. Thank you for updating us and I hope you and your friend can get some rest!


----------



## mil1212 (3 October 2013)

Lovely to read this first thing, poor little mite. Well done to you guys for looking after him.


----------



## coffeeandabagel (3 October 2013)

Looking forward to seeing the pics when you work out how to do it. So glad he made it through the night. WWell done you and your mare - give her a carrot from me please


----------



## katieg1986 (3 October 2013)

I couldn't sleep last night, so read through the first thread at 4 am this morning and it made me cry!

I just logged on to see if there was an update, thanks for keeping us all informed - please continue with the updates, I'm so happy Gamble seems a little better this morning.


----------



## ellis9905 (3 October 2013)

So glad he's still with you... Oddly enough he was the dirt I thought of on waking up this morning!

Fingers crossed he continues to improve  and huge well done to you and your friend.


----------



## GeorgeyGal (3 October 2013)

Looking forwards to seeing pics and more updates, great to hear he is improving and settled.


----------



## Fransurrey (3 October 2013)

Only just caught up with this. Well done to you, your friend and the mare. Haven't come across ballerina syndrome in the flesh, but whenever I read about it, it's a positive outcome. Good luck with him. Looking forward to pics!


----------



## CobRambler (3 October 2013)

Thanks everyone
I think I have managed to make an album so got that far.
Only pics are of leg and foot as am looking for advice and opinions.
We would love to post pics and we will but we feel we should ensure his future first. If we post pics someone may claim him and he not be theirs or something. Once we have all the legals sorted and he friend becomes his owner will send pics. Maybe we are over cautious but at the moment he is not really ours so we need to do right first.


----------



## star26 (3 October 2013)

Great news  Hope all goes well with the vet today. Keep us posted


----------



## meesha (3 October 2013)

What a lucky little man to have you all, sounds like he has every chance now.  Must admit I had a quick search on internet to see if any foals reported missing but nothing !  If he has any very distinguishing marks that he would have had from birth try to keep these quiet so if anyone comes forward and asks if he has x marking you will know they are genuine. 

How is his scouring today? Looking forward to the updates, well done you three ( 2 + mare), try to get some sleep .....


----------



## ridefast (3 October 2013)

So pleased to hear (read) he's doing well!


----------



## CobRambler (3 October 2013)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/album.php?albumid=6113&attachmentid=20518

Horay a link I hope to a pic of his leg
Still scouring but not so much or often so fingers crossed


----------



## CobRambler (3 October 2013)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/album.php?albumid=6113&attachmentid=20519

Another pic I hope
All advice on this condition very welcome


----------



## AdorableAlice (3 October 2013)

My filly, Alice had a forelimb/hoof problem which showed up at around 8 weeks.  Her hoof was boxy and the pastern/fetlock upright.  She landed toe first.

My farrier and a specialist foal farrier trimmed the hoof, lowering the heel every 2 weeks.  She was turned out on hard standing and I had to do physio on her everyday.  This was stretching the pastern/hoof forwards to help stretch the heel/pastern angle.  That was hard work even on a foal.  I had to brace the fetlock by putting my hand on the front of it, get the foot on my knee and then with the other hand grab her toe and flex the foot forwards.  There was a lot of huffing and puffing from me and Alice, who of course, got thoroughly fed up.  We were both pleased when we were told we could stop.

The two week trimming went on for 8 months.  She is 2 now, trimmed monthly, moves straight and is destined to be a lightweight show cob.  

The vets will guide you OP, good luck.


----------



## dibbin (3 October 2013)

Just read both threads, fingers crossed Gamble continues to improve, you and your friend are doing a wonderful thing for the wee soul xxx


----------



## Patterdale (3 October 2013)

Tbh in that second picture they don't actually look *too* bad. He can stand on them at least. 
I have lots of experience of this in lambs but only ever seen one foal with it. I think the problem will be that it hasn't been sorted straight away, but I think with corrective farriery he should come right. 

In a lamb I would be gently stretching and straightrning the legs a few times a day and making sure it had loads of room to move about. What does the vet say?

I'd love to see a pic of the whole foal!


----------



## RubysGold (3 October 2013)

Only just read these two threads, great news that hes doing better this morning, well done for taking him on, and what a fabulous mare you have there 
please do keep us updated


----------



## debsflo (3 October 2013)

sounding hopeful, thank you for the update and still got everything crossed...


----------



## GrumpyHero (3 October 2013)

Thank god for people like you and your friend 
Best wishes to little gamble!

(I was expecting a gypsy cob foal but looking at the pics of his leg he doesnt look like one?!)


----------



## splashnutti1 (3 October 2013)

Just seen both these threads, what a fantastic job you are doing and such a luck boy to land on his feet with you, look forward to updates on his progress


----------



## dianchi (3 October 2013)

Foals are amazingly resilient!

Everything crossed for you, would def help to see a whole pic of him


----------



## doriangrey (3 October 2013)

jess_ said:



			(I was expecting a gypsy cob foal but looking at the pics of his leg he doesnt look like one?!)
		
Click to expand...

Me too, he looks finely bred (as in not heavy cob type).  In any case, I've seen contracted tendons worse than that sorted out, although it can take time.  Can't wait to see a full pic although I appreciate your reasons for not putting any up at this time.


----------



## YasandCrystal (3 October 2013)

jess_ said:



			(I was expecting a gypsy cob foal but looking at the pics of his leg he doesnt look like one?!)
		
Click to expand...

Me also, but I wasn't surprised to see he was a colt and with the leg problem.


----------



## Biglets Mummy (3 October 2013)

I think you are both wonderful for helping Gamble.I had a foal with similar problems and he came good so fingers crossed Gamble will too. Thank God he was left where you amazing people could find him. xxx


----------



## ozpoz (3 October 2013)

Lovely to read of your compassion and concern. All good wishes for the little chap, and your kind mare.


----------



## Garnet (3 October 2013)

You and your friend are doing a lovely thing for Gamble, bless him!  I am near to Lewes, so please PM if you need any help etc.  
That leg looks very fixable with help from the farrier and vet and other positive stories of success.  Good Luck!


----------



## CobRambler (3 October 2013)

Vet has just left and is optimistic for him. The scouring is still a worry but has improved slightly. He is to stay on milk replacer fore now til his tummy settles down.
Regarding his contracted tendons we have been shown some Physio and massage to do twice daily. They can go out couple of hours morning and afternoon but need to come in for feed and a rest while he is so weak.
They are in the starvation paddock as it is flat and ground is quite hard.
Remedial farrier is coming tomorrow to see him. Have mentioned to him that his feet feel really brittle and dry almost flaky.
Vet has taken some bloods and photos and is going to discuss splints with the consultant.  
Regarding comments about being a coloured hairy type we thought he was maybe the other type favoured by that ilk. The finer type found in the two wheel buggy driving.
The people who dumped him came along the footpath between the neighbours. Cut a hole through the hedge, dismantled the post and rail and shoved him through. He obviously made towards the other horses which were in the adjacent field.
Hopefully we are heading towards turning the corner. 
Oh and we also put the foal slip on and lead out and in with him following the mare. Felt it was better to start now while he was weak and not leave it til he is recovered.
So he is currently having a little wobble around outside


----------



## Archangel (3 October 2013)

Poor little lad, so glad you found him.  What callous barstewards to dump him and leave him to his own devices. 

Do you need anything?  foal rug, delivery of pot noodles, sleep?


----------



## HufflyPuffly (3 October 2013)

Aww bless him, such an awful start in life I'm so glad he found you guys and has a chance!

Sat here welling up at the thought of someone being so callous as to leave a defenseless broken baby for someone else to deal with! Please keep up with the updates, I have everything crossed for the little mite.

Good luck Gamble x x


----------



## Nettle123 (3 October 2013)

That is a lovely update, he has landed on his little feet with you and your Friend.


----------



## CobRambler (3 October 2013)

RebelRebel said:



			Poor little lad, so glad you found him.  What callous barstewards to dump him and leave him to his own devices. 

Do you need anything?  foal rug, delivery of pot noodles, sleep?
		
Click to expand...

Ah thanks for the offer but other half met a lady last night the foaling bank put us in contact with and she delivered everything they thought we needed. 
He has a better wardrobe than me
Sleep would be great but we have done it in three hour shifts so have had some. Don't feel to tired now that is probably the coffee and positive vibes.
We both feel quite good about ourselves today


----------



## Lynsey&Smartie (3 October 2013)

Well done, lucky lad to have found you. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for him, the people who dumped him don't deserve to have horses and certainly shouldn't be breeding them, it makes me angry and sad that there seems to be nothing that can be done about it.


----------



## Gracie21 (3 October 2013)

Wow, just read both these threads. Hope he continues to improve, you're doing a marvelous thing  xxx


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (3 October 2013)

Fantastic news...lucky Gamble..!!!
I would be happy to send a donation towards his vets bills if we had a page or paypal link etc yo do so..?? Xxx


----------



## PollyP99 (3 October 2013)

CobRambler said:



			Regarding comments about being a coloured hairy type we thought he was maybe the other type favoured by that ilk. The finer type found in the two wheel buggy driving
		
Click to expand...

Well done for all your efforts and having just read the awful thread about these 'races' imagine the life you're saving him from if he is of that type.

Best of luck with him.

Edit me too on the PayPal vets bill offer!


----------



## One More (3 October 2013)

Ahh this thread gives me so much hope! Well done OP for being so compassionate, I know a lot of people who would have palmed the poor mite off on someone else rather than taking on the responsibility. Keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## CobRambler (3 October 2013)

Thank you very much for those of you offering a donation it is very kind. Please don't think we are ungrateful but we could not except. From the money side my friend is pretty comfortable and has chosen to take his responsibility on. If the vets talk thousands and surgery then that is different and doubtful he would have it or survive it. 
This little lad really has fallen on his feet. If you really want to spare that donation we would say pick a horse charity of your choice and give to those that really are not so lucky. Give it with Gamble's blessing.
Please don't think us rude is just the way we feel but thanks again for the kind offer.


----------



## Amymay (3 October 2013)

Thanks so much for the update.  I too admire the time and effort you and your friend are taking with this little one.  I absolutely hope there is a happy outcome for him.

I might be wrong, but at 4 months or so old, I suspect the damage is done with regards his leg and unless some radical treatment is recommended it may be that he's stuck with the issue.

Fingers crossed though - I hope something can be done for him.




			If the vets talk thousands and surgery then that is different and doubtful he would have it or survive it.
		
Click to expand...

Really sensible.


----------



## Biglets Mummy (3 October 2013)

PollyP99 said:



			Well done for all your efforts and having just read the awful thread about these 'races' imagine the life you're saving him from if he is of that type.

Best of luck with him.

Edit me too on the PayPal vets bill offer!
		
Click to expand...

I would be happy to donate to help as well. if everyone sent a pound it would soon add up. I just made my dad (73) cry !! I was telling him about what you are doing for gamble and he wants to help too !! He loves the horses and its really touched him what you have done for gamble. xxx


----------



## Merrymoles (3 October 2013)

1. Admire you hugely for taking him on and dealing so well with all the implications!
2. Admire you hugely for staying up with him and checking his well-being.
3. Admire your old mare!
4. Admire you just as much for suggesting that donations go to other less fortunate horses.
5. I just wish there were lots more people like you around and have had a little sniff while reading both threads.


----------



## HBB (3 October 2013)

CobRambler said:



http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/album.php?albumid=6113&attachmentid=20518

Horay a link I hope to a pic of his leg
Still scouring but not so much or often so fingers crossed
		
Click to expand...

Firstly well done OP. 
Is the photo's in your album of Gamble? Just a wee bit confused as the 2nd photo is of a cow hoove?

http://www.cattletoday.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=71580&start=15

Wasn't sure if you were using it as example of contracted tendons?


----------



## MuddyTB (3 October 2013)

moleskinsmum said:



			1. Admire you hugely for taking him on and dealing so well with all the implications!
2. Admire you hugely for staying up with him and checking his well-being.
3. Admire your old mare!
4. Admire you just as much for suggesting that donations go to other less fortunate horses.
5. I just wish there were lots more people like you around and have had a little sniff while reading both threads.
		
Click to expand...

This exactly. Nothing much to add other than I really hope the little guy makes it and you've given him the best chance possible.
Going to stop reading this thread now as keep sniffing at work and people are giving me funny looks.


----------



## jhoward (3 October 2013)

CobRambler said:



			Thank you very much for those of you offering a donation it is very kind. Please don't think we are ungrateful but we could not except. From the money side my friend is pretty comfortable and has chosen to take his responsibility on. If the vets talk thousands and surgery then that is different and doubtful he would have it or survive it. 
This little lad really has fallen on his feet. If you really want to spare that donation we would say pick a horse charity of your choice and give to those that really are not so lucky. Give it with Gamble's blessing.
Please don't think us rude is just the way we feel but thanks again for the kind offer.
		
Click to expand...

^^^^ that shows just how genuine you are. well done for your work with the little lad guess he has to be thankful he was shoved through your fencing and not left to die.


----------



## CobRambler (3 October 2013)

blackbess said:



			Firstly well done OP. 
Is the photo's in your album of Gamble? Just a wee bit confused as the 2nd photo is of a cow hoove?



http://www.cattletoday.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=71580&start=15

Wasn't sure if you were using it as example of contracted tendons?
		
Click to expand...

Oh good god I uploaded the wrong picture it took me hours to get those two on. I spent so much time surfing the web reading up on the condition and studying images to see what his is most like I saved and put up the wrong link and picture.
Must of been the straw bed saw that so went with pic. 
Thanks for pointing it out I better check the other link as I hope have not done the same there


----------



## HBB (3 October 2013)

CobRambler said:



			Oh good god I uploaded the wrong picture it took me hours to get those two on. I spent so much time surfing the web reading up on the condition and studying images to see what his is most like I saved and put up the wrong link and picture.
Must of been the straw bed saw that so went with pic. 
Thanks for pointing it out I better check the other link as I hope have not done the same there
		
Click to expand...

Lol! No wonder, you must be completely exhausted. Good luck with the wee man and well done again x


----------



## CobRambler (3 October 2013)

Rather than rush it struggle get wrong pics and links will leave pic posting til tomorrow where I can use a computer and not complicated IPhone.


----------



## splashgirl45 (3 October 2013)

just caught up with gamble's story.....well done to both of you and fingers crossed he gets better


----------



## dianchi (3 October 2013)

Well done OP really well done! Might it be worth donations to national foaling bank? Just thinking that way we can repay their help in your rescue?


----------



## Amymay (3 October 2013)

dianchi said:



			Might it be worth donations to national foaling bank? Just thinking that way we can repay their help in your rescue?
		
Click to expand...


Brilliant suggestion.


----------



## YorksG (3 October 2013)

Just wanted to add my good wishes to you all, Gamble, the Old Mare, OP and her friend  What a lucky lad he is. I also think that the National Foaling Bank is a brilliant idea for the donations.


----------



## CobRambler (3 October 2013)

Have just been reading lots of threads in breeding and the foaling bank are mentioned a lot and seemed to of saved many and helped in many awful situations.
It is entirely up to anyone who wants to donate what you do. So many charities do amazing work every penny helps in some way.


----------



## Spring Feather (3 October 2013)

Okay just been searching and Rejuvinaide is known by a different name in the UK; here's the link for Foal Assist -  http://www.baileyshorsefeeds.co.uk/whatproduct/stud/foalassist.htm


----------



## DW Team (3 October 2013)

What a wonderful idea to donate to National Foaling Bank Does anyone have details where to send donations is there a charity account so they can benefit from tax added donations?


----------



## CobRambler (3 October 2013)

Spring Feather said:



			Okay just been searching and Rejuvinaide is known by a different name in the UK; here's the link for Foal Assist -  http://www.baileyshorsefeeds.co.uk/whatproduct/stud/foalassist.htm

Click to expand...

Thanks very much. A large feed suppliers has some in stock about an hour drive away so am off to pick some up for him now.


----------



## martlin (3 October 2013)

Spring Feather said:



			Okay just been searching and Rejuvinaide is known by a different name in the UK; here's the link for Foal Assist -  http://www.baileyshorsefeeds.co.uk/whatproduct/stud/foalassist.htm

Click to expand...

Another product I've used is called Ipaligo Foal and made by Equistro, readily available in most on-line animal pharmacies


----------



## Spring Feather (3 October 2013)

CobRambler said:



			Thanks very much. A large feed suppliers has some in stock about an hour drive away so am off to pick some up for him now.
		
Click to expand...

Oh that's great.  Time is of the essence given the age of the foal so well done you for getting out there and putting foal on it asap.


martlin said:



			Another product I've used is called Ipaligo Foal and made by Equistro, readily available in most on-line animal pharmacies 

Click to expand...

They're very impressive aren't they?  I've never used them on my foals as I've been lucky enough to have straight foals (touch wood!) but I have advised others to try and some of the recoveries I've seen when friends have used it is absolutely remarkable.  They do work, generally it's better had the foal been on something like this earlier in life but they're still worth a shot now.  Looking at the standing photo, I don't think foalies leg is that bad tbh and I think nutrients and help from the farrier could help enormously with this foal.


----------



## JillA (3 October 2013)

DWTeam said:



			What a wonderful idea to donate to National Foaling Bank Does anyone have details where to send donations is there a charity account so they can benefit from tax added donations?
		
Click to expand...

Small caveat - not that I am suggesting you don't send donations, but National Foaling Bank is a business not a charity. Under anything but emergency conditions Miss Vardon charges handsomely for her services. So you won't find a Just Giving page, or be able to get tax rebates - there was a website, but it seems to have gone, she does have a FB page though so you can ask how to donate on there (for a couple of years I rented a flat at the stud, so I do know how it works).
I also totally agree with cobrambler about people offering financial help - it is brilliant that people want to help, but it does muddy the waters about future ownership and decisions about this chaps future. There was one on another forum and it led to all sorts of recriminations.
And no-one has given a thought to his mum - poor mare, lost her foal with no understanding of where he has gone  Everything is crossed for a good useful future for Gambler


----------



## mil1212 (3 October 2013)

CobRambler said:



			The people who dumped him came along the footpath between the neighbours. Cut a hole through the hedge, dismantled the post and rail and shoved him through. He obviously made towards the other horses which were in the adjacent field.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting to hear the lengths they went to, which shows in no uncertain terms he was dumped. Very glad they managed to dump him near people (and mare) who really care. Feel so teary reading his story unfold!


----------



## weebarney (3 October 2013)

All the best for little gamble and thank you for being such kind people!


----------



## Ibblebibble (3 October 2013)

blackbess said:



			Firstly well done OP. 
Is the photo's in your album of Gamble? Just a wee bit confused as the 2nd photo is of a cow hoove?

http://www.cattletoday.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=71580&start=15

Wasn't sure if you were using it as example of contracted tendons?
		
Click to expand...


and the first picture is from horse grooming supplies, carefully cropped 
http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...om=1&usg=__tyHi05x08o-xVQevdsCutLWDP9Q=&hl=en

why do people do this?!


----------



## horselib (3 October 2013)

What's going on here? are these photos not of the foal 
Is this genuine


----------



## Ladyinred (3 October 2013)

It's sick. Why pretend? So people think you are a hero?


----------



## Jinx94 (3 October 2013)

OP has already apologised for incorrect photos, she uploaded the wrong images as she had been researching contracted tendons and saved images that were similar to Gamble's condition. When tired, she uploaded the wrong ones by mistake.


----------



## Ladyinred (3 October 2013)

Jinx94 said:



			OP has already apologised for incorrect photos, she uploaded the wrong images as she had been researching contracted tendons and saved images that were similar to Gamble's condition. When tired, she uploaded the wrong ones by mistake.
		
Click to expand...

And cropped them to 'hide' the healthy mare in the first pic??


----------



## Jinx94 (3 October 2013)

Ladyinred said:



			And cropped them to 'hide' the healthy mare in the first pic??
		
Click to expand...

Why not pm the OP first to find out, rather than trying to crucify her in public?


----------



## Biglets Mummy (3 October 2013)

Ibblebibble said:



			and the first picture is from horse grooming supplies, carefully cropped 
http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...om=1&usg=__tyHi05x08o-xVQevdsCutLWDP9Q=&hl=en

why do people do this?!
		
Click to expand...

Confused?? is this a hoax???


----------



## Meowy Catkin (3 October 2013)

Deleted


----------



## TheTrotter. (3 October 2013)

Jinx94 said:



			Why not pm the OP first to find out, rather than trying to crucify her in public?
		
Click to expand...

This.
 A quick PM wouldn't harm, just trying to make yourself out to be the big HHO detective and say "I was the first to say it was a hoax!!!" Not big, or clever.


----------



## TheMule (3 October 2013)

I guess some people will do anything for a bit of attention?!


----------



## Blurr (3 October 2013)

TheTrotter. said:



			This.
 A quick PM wouldn't harm, just trying to make yourself out to be the big HHO detective and say "I was the first to say it was a hoax!!!" Not big, or clever.
		
Click to expand...

Let's just imagine how that would pan out.  Hey OP I think you might be misleading the good people of HHO. Are you sure you rescued a iddle biddle foalio?

Why yes dear fellow HHOer I did indeedy doody rescue an iddle biddle foalio.

Yup that's cleared up  any confusion hasn't it?


----------



## ribbons (3 October 2013)

Easy enough for anyone who wants to know if its fairy tales.
The foaling bank won't be rushed off its feet this time of year. Did they offer assistance with this case or not.


----------



## TheTrotter. (3 October 2013)

It hasn't exactly cleared up on any confusion by posting it publicly either though???


----------



## Blurr (3 October 2013)

It has highlighted what appears to be less of a discrepancy and more of a deliberate attempt to dupe people with not one accidentally posted photo but two, and one conveniently cropped.  No doubt if the OP is genuine they will satisfactorily explain the errors and we can all have tea and cakes.


----------



## ribbons (3 October 2013)

There'll be no tea and cakes me thinks.


----------



## Megibo (3 October 2013)

Hope this isn't a hoax..if it is, bloody good job of it !


----------



## slumdog (3 October 2013)

Hate to say it but I had a slight gut feeling about this earlier. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Ibblebibble (3 October 2013)

TheTrotter. said:



			This.
 A quick PM wouldn't harm, just trying to make yourself out to be the big HHO detective and say "I was the first to say it was a hoax!!!" Not big, or clever.
		
Click to expand...

not big or clever to play on peoples emotions with a poorly foal story either, not the first time it's happened here and i'm sure it won't be the last. Didn't take me 2 minutes to find the picture via google and it's not even of a foal with contracted tendons so rather odd for the op to have found it in their search for info on the condition don't you think.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (3 October 2013)

I gathered that the pictures are only examples of what the foal's deformity looks like so that people could see and advise and not pictures of the actual foal because the OP does not want him to be recognised by the person who dumped him. 

I hope that this is the case.


----------



## Sandstone1 (3 October 2013)

surely no one would make up something like this, why would they?


----------



## Amymay (3 October 2013)

sussexbythesea said:



			I gathered that the pictures are only examples of what the foal's deformity looks like so that people could see and advise and not pictures of the actual foal .
		
Click to expand...

Yes, that's what I thought.


----------



## Hells Bells (3 October 2013)

Yes I read it as pictures the OP had saved as comparison stories.

If this is real, I really admire you and your friend OP, and I'm very pleased that Gamble has ended up with you both.


----------



## Ibblebibble (3 October 2013)

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...om=1&usg=__tyHi05x08o-xVQevdsCutLWDP9Q=&hl=en

over at the knee foal not contracted tendons, googling contracted tendons does not bring this pic up.  I'm sure the OP will have a plausible excuse for the mix up, Rileyboy always did too


----------



## merrymeasure (3 October 2013)

Please don't tell me this is a hoax............


----------



## babymare (3 October 2013)

No signal all day so just got the update. oh my the eyes are a bit watery. just amazing news. Truell amazing. You 2 ladies have given a wee lad some hope and that tender care needed. There are no words to describe how what you have done makes me feel. Come on Gamble keep that twinkle going in your eye because even my unhorsey work collegues are rooting for you(texting them later ) . I will be making a donation to WHW in not on Gambles name but in respect to you 2 wonderful ladies x x x


----------



## babymare (3 October 2013)

Ok i didnt read all posts before above. please please tell me this is not a hoax. please


----------



## Jinx94 (3 October 2013)

Ibblebibble said:



http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...om=1&usg=__tyHi05x08o-xVQevdsCutLWDP9Q=&hl=en

over at the knee foal not contracted tendons, googling contracted tendons does not bring this pic up.  I'm sure the OP will have a plausible excuse for the mix up, Rileyboy always did too 

Click to expand...

There's a post further down that page which mentions contracted tendons, that would've been enough to bring up the picture

ETA 8th post


----------



## Spring Feather (3 October 2013)

OP said to me that the pictures she'd sent me by PM before she posted them on this thread, were not of the foal, but comparable to how his legs looked.  I assumed she'd found the photos on the net just as a comparison for me to give her my opinion.


----------



## AmiRobertson (3 October 2013)

CobRambler said:



http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/album.php?albumid=6113&attachmentid=20518

Horay a link I hope to a pic of his leg
Still scouring but not so much or often so fingers crossed
		
Click to expand...

Mmmm......


----------



## doriangrey (3 October 2013)

I'll reserve judgement, there might be many reasons why OP hasn't been on.  Could also be that they don't need to feel that they have to defend themselves.

ETA:  and if it is a hoax, I still don't feel foolish for feeling hope and joy and even love towards someone who would care for such a sad, little creature (real or not - how are we to know)?


----------



## ribbons (3 October 2013)

I think if you re read the whole thread OP said she was only posting pics of his legs not the whole foal. That's HIS legs not comparable leg.
People also commented that they expected coloured hairy type but pics of his legs indicated a finer horse. OP agreed, suggesting the trotter type of travellers horse.
When the first query was raised re calf hoof she hurriedly explained she'd posted by mistake a research pic, not saying yes it was an example pic.

Come on guys, its a lovely story but its as plain as the nose on your face its a con.
She was totally plausible until the silly girl (?) posted those pics. 

It's either some one desperate for recognition and praise, in which case its very sad that they felt the need to concoct this
Or
It's some sick idiot enjoying getting everyone in a whirl over an imaginary foal.

At least there was no financial scam but some members were champing at the bit to send money even though none was asked for. 
Wise to remember lots of this forum is odd people's make believe.


----------



## Spring Feather (3 October 2013)

Oh well, I'm not bothered either way as maybe someone in the spring will have a foal with contracted tendons and this thread might be of use to them.


----------



## babymare (3 October 2013)

Very true spring feather but if it is a hoax its sad as next time s genuine person comes on a figger of doubt will be there. if it is a hoax of course . i truelly hope not


----------



## martlin (3 October 2013)

Spring Feather said:



			Oh well, I'm not bothered either way as maybe someone in the spring will have a foal with contracted tendons and this thread might be of use to them.
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully not with a cloven foot, though  Finer bred, yeah, Aberdeen Angus lol


----------



## coffeeandabagel (3 October 2013)

Awh shucks, I was hoping for an amazing recovery story -  LOL.


----------



## ribbons (3 October 2013)

Priceless isn't it martlin


----------



## Jaycee (3 October 2013)

To who ever chose to go to such lengths to find that "cropped" photo - do you really not have anything better to do??  If it's a hoax, what harm was she doing in posting this story? She clearly wasn't after any donations of any kind!  Tell you what it brightend up my day true or not until I read your post!


----------



## Fools Motto (3 October 2013)

I feel a little 'dim'! Been looking at the 'calf leg' for a while, thinking it seemed so familiar for whatever reason, but actually couldn't put my finger on why! Now I know, Aberdeen Angus!! Got several fields full of them right here, and yes, even had several born this year with contracted tendons! 
Oh well, onwards...


----------



## Baluga (3 October 2013)

Hoax or not... I'm glad it had a happy ending!


----------



## _HP_ (3 October 2013)

Fools Motto said:



			I feel a little 'dim'! Been looking at the 'calf leg' for a while, thinking it seemed so familiar for whatever reason, but actually couldn't put my finger on why! Now I know, Aberdeen Angus!! Got several fields full of them right here, and yes, even had several born this year with contracted tendons! 
Oh well, onwards...
		
Click to expand...

Giggles


----------



## AdorableAlice (3 October 2013)

It is surprising the OP has the time to concoct such an elaborate story.  Especially as looking back through the OPs other topics and threads she has 4 shire horses, a maxi cob, appears to have moved yards on various occasions and is expecting a baby.  Wonder woman, I could do with some of her energy.


----------



## _HP_ (3 October 2013)

Jaycee said:



			To who ever chose to go to such lengths to find that "cropped" photo - do you really not have anything better to do??  If it's a hoax, what harm was she doing in posting this story? She clearly wasn't after any donations of any kind!
		
Click to expand...

Really? You're annoyed at the person that revealed this as a hoax (if it is), rather than the person that actually posted the hoax?!!


----------



## Megibo (3 October 2013)

Kudos for posting such a good one, lol!


----------



## Honey08 (3 October 2013)

Megibo said:



			Kudos for posting such a good one, lol!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, nobody got hurt, nobody was allowed to make donations, if anything, it may make people think before sending off money (as in to check things out) and it was a nice story!  Can't see how it makes any odds whether it was true or not.


----------



## Clodagh (3 October 2013)

I feel like an idiot! I can't see why any of you support her - it was attention seeking in a massive and twisted way. Sad puppy she is. Bet she is having a laugh though.


----------



## Blurr (3 October 2013)

Jaycee said:



			To who ever chose to go to such lengths to find that "cropped" photo - do you really not have anything better to do??  If it's a hoax, what harm was she doing in posting this story? She clearly wasn't after any donations of any kind!  Tell you what it brightend up my day true or not until I read your post!
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely, always shoot the messenger!

Look on the bright side, there's one less poorly foal with contracted tendons out there to worry about!  That's a good thing, right?  For those feeling cheated of a feel good story, Mills & Boon? Enid Blyton?  Your choice is endless.


----------



## Honey08 (3 October 2013)

No not supporting her, it wasn't nice at all, but if anything she's the one looking silly and nasty if its not true, not the caring, kind people that replied..  Had it been a hoax and people had actually sent money that would have been a different issue.  Trolls don't  really bother me.  For all I know 90% of threads on here may be made up...


----------



## doriangrey (3 October 2013)

So was it a bona fide hoax then?


----------



## BBP (3 October 2013)

I'd be pretty happy if this was a hoax, it would mean that there wasn't a poorly sad abandoned little foal and a bereaved mare out there. I think a hoax would be the best outcome wouldn't it?


----------



## mightymammoth (3 October 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			It is surprising the OP has the time to concoct such an elaborate story.  Especially as looking back through the OPs other topics and threads she has 4 shire horses, a maxi cob, appears to have moved yards on various occasions and is expecting a baby.  Wonder woman, I could do with some of her energy.
		
Click to expand...

i thought the same, you forgot her upset at loaning out one of her horses


----------



## JinglebellJessi & MistletoeMagic (3 October 2013)

Aww this is sad. I dont know what to think. But id rather it be a hoax from a sick attention seeking individual than a real dumped foal, i suppose.


----------



## doriangrey (3 October 2013)

KatPT said:



			I'd be pretty happy if this was a hoax, it would mean that there wasn't a poorly sad abandoned little foal and a bereaved mare out there. I think a hoax would be the best outcome wouldn't it?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, happy for the non-existent abandoned foal - but wondering for the state of mind of the person who concocted the thread if a hoax.


----------



## Ibblebibble (3 October 2013)

Jaycee said:



			To who ever chose to go to such lengths to find that "cropped" photo - do you really not have anything better to do??  If it's a hoax, what harm was she doing in posting this story? She clearly wasn't after any donations of any kind!  Tell you what it brightend up my day true or not until I read your post!
		
Click to expand...

lol it took me about 10 minutes, hardly a lengthy exercise, not as lengthy as conconcting bullpoop (or foot in this case) stories, i find it more odd that a story of an abandoned sick foal brightened your day!!


----------



## slumdog (3 October 2013)

I'd also rather it be a hoax than a poor abandoned foal. Also at least pretend-foal was getting better instead of pretend-foal dying. We had a woman on another forum who had a pretend-baby die and that was just awful.


----------



## Echo Bravo (3 October 2013)

Until the next hoax then.


----------



## babymare (3 October 2013)

Its sad because the next time a genuine post comes on there maybe a glimmer of mmm is it true. And sad that people have been so concerned and helpful. why play games with peoples emotions and come on many were moved by this(i for one wss looking for update at half 5before work) but alas it happens in real life so under the guise of anonimity guess its easier. Glad i have a real life  mmmmm bring back a lovely tessybear and prince post


----------



## Camel (3 October 2013)

Call me a fool but my gut instinct says its not a hoax!
Xx


----------



## JinglebellJessi & MistletoeMagic (3 October 2013)

babymare said:



			Its sad because the next time a genuine post comes on there maybe a glimmer of mmm is it true. And sad that people have been so concerned and helpful. why play games with peoples emotions and come on many were moved by this(i for one wss looking for update at half 5before work) but alas it happens in real life so under the guise of anonimity guess its easier. Glad i have a real life  mmmmm bring back a lovely tessybear and prince post 

Click to expand...

You've caught me. Prince is actually an overweight mini shetland.

But on a serious note, things like this affect genuinely scared and frightened people looking for advice in an equine situation they can't handle.
Information and advice in an emergency can save an animals life and people shouldn't be put off of posting and being labeled a 'troll' because 'other posters' have nothing better to do than fabricate heartbreaking stories/lies.


----------



## Ibblebibble (3 October 2013)

in your case Jess your anguish and frustration at princes situation was tangible in your posts, there was no way that could ever have been mistaken as a hoax, how is the big fellow getting on?


----------



## Jaycee (3 October 2013)

Ibblebibble said:



			lol it took me about 10 minutes, hardly a lengthy exercise, not as lengthy as conconcting bullpoop (or foot in this case) stories, i find it more odd that a story of an abandoned sick foal brightened your day!!
		
Click to expand...


It wasn't the plight of the abandoned foal that brightened my day - it was the thought that someone was prepared to do everything possible to save him and give him more hope than he'd had in his short life so far - not that odd really!


----------



## MochaDun (3 October 2013)

Oh I see.. a hoax..really??


----------



## kat2290 (3 October 2013)

Camel said:



			Call me a fool but my gut instinct says its not a hoax!
Xx
		
Click to expand...

I agree


----------



## Tiffany (3 October 2013)

If it is a hoax then the OP has obviously got mental health issues so that's sad in itself


----------



## Tiffany (3 October 2013)

If it's not a hoax I hope OP isn't put off by what's been said and comes back to report on little Gamble


----------



## Patterdale (3 October 2013)

Oh dear. 

If this does turn out to be a troll, perhaps it'll be a bit easier to see why people who've been around a bit longer 'call troll' sometimes on new posters. 

But I agree with Spring Feather, this thread could be a useful reference for someone come spring


----------



## millikins (3 October 2013)

Sadly I think it must be a hoax. I don't think anyone's posted anything horrid enough to have stopped the OP posting to explain the discrepancies in the photos.


----------



## Patterdale (3 October 2013)

Unfortunately I suspect it really is a troll. 
OP said that the pics were of the foal, when they were clearly just pulled off websites.
Pretty strange thing to be making up, but there's nowt so queer as folk....


----------



## Ladyinred (3 October 2013)

Patterdale said:



			Unfortunately I suspect it really is a troll. 
OP said that the pics were of the foal, when they were clearly just pulled off websites.
Pretty strange thing to be making up, but there's nowt so queer as folk....
		
Click to expand...

I think it was only this week after the rileyboi thread that someone remarked we no longer get a decent standard of troll. This might have been attempt to remedy that!


----------



## weebarney (3 October 2013)

CobRambler said:



			Regarding comments about being a coloured hairy type we thought he was maybe the other type favoured by that ilk. The finer type found in the two wheel buggy driving.
The people who dumped him came along the footpath between the neighbours. Cut a hole through the hedge, dismantled the post and rail and shoved him through. He obviously made towards the other horses which were in the adjacent field.
Hopefully we are heading towards turning the corner. 
Oh and we also put the foal slip on and lead out and in with him following the mare. Felt it was better to start now while he was weak and not leave it til he is recovered.
So he is currently having a little wobble around outside
		
Click to expand...

Not a completely harmless troll by stirring up extra tension towards gypsies!


----------



## FionaM12 (4 October 2013)

Ladyinred said:



			I think it was only this week after the rileyboi thread that someone remarked we no longer get a decent standard of troll. This might have been attempt to remedy that!
		
Click to expand...

Haha, maybe! 

I think perhaps people often don't realise how easy it is to check out a photo via Google. I don't expect the OP was aware that posting those photos would give her away so quickly.

I wonder why people do these things? :confused3:


----------



## Patterdale (4 October 2013)

Yes, they were stirring up extra tension towards gypsies, plus I think this thread illustrates why people are sometimes suspicious of new posters/quick to shout troll. 
Aside from the fact that people spent time and thought trying to help an imaginary foal, some people were also very quick to offer to send money. 

Word of warning - don't send money to people online that you don't know. If anything, if you really want to send something in this kind of situation, send it direct to the vets. But even then, you could just be paying off some strangers vet bill, so I wouldn't even do that. 

Trolls like this may think that they're having a bit of harmless fun but its not really, it breeds mistrust on a large scale. 

Plus it's just plain weird. :eek3:


----------



## Clodagh (4 October 2013)

Patterdale said:



			Trolls like this may think that they're having a bit of harmless fun but its not really, it breeds mistrust on a large scale. 

Plus it's just plain weird. :eek3:
		
Click to expand...

Agree. Also those who think it is real, having taken off my sunny shades why would anyone dumping a foal carry it along a footpath and cut a hole in the hedge? Surely there are enough fields of horses next to roads you could sling it over the fence?


----------



## kat2290 (4 October 2013)

Yes I've changed my mind now as I remember the OP said she wouldn't post pics off the foal for fear of it being recognised. Seemed plausible at the time but now a hoax is suspected it seems a bit fishy. 

I can not get my head around why somebody would bother going to the lengths of making up quite a complex story and then post numerous times to keep it going. It is very odd behaviour in my books


----------



## Patterdale (4 October 2013)

I always suspect that at least a third of this forum is pure fiction :rolleyes3: 
But usually it's a bit more harmless....


----------



## OldNag (4 October 2013)

Well they had me convinced... very imaginative. I do feel utterly stupid for not realising. Is OP related to RileyBoy? I didn't twig that one either!


----------



## Bernster (4 October 2013)

Patterdale said:



			Yes, they were stirring up extra tension towards gypsies, plus I think this thread illustrates why people are sometimes suspicious of new posters/quick to shout troll. 
Aside from the fact that people spent time and thought trying to help an imaginary foal, some people were also very quick to offer to send money. 

Word of warning - don't send money to people online that you don't know. If anything, if you really want to send something in this kind of situation, send it direct to the vets. But even then, you could just be paying off some strangers vet bill, so I wouldn't even do that. 

Trolls like this may think that they're having a bit of harmless fun but its not really, it breeds mistrust on a large scale. 

Plus it's just plain weird. :eek3:
		
Click to expand...

yep. It's sad but I've always been wary of donating anything in cases like this, so many scammers about. But such a shame as it affects the real life rescue cases. Not clever.


----------



## MiniMilton (4 October 2013)

I really just don't understand. What benefit is it to anyone to make up elaborate stories?! I thought trolls were people posting nasty comments, I didn't think they spent a huge amount of time posting fairytales. 

I still hold out a glimmer of hope that it was genuine (although its better for the foal if it was imaginary) as I struggle to understand why someone would do this. I did think it was a little risky stabling a foal with a strange mare. The fact that the cow leg and the cropped foal leg were the same colour doesn't look good. It does seem like an intentional move to trick us. And going to the effort of updating us before 7am is bizarre. If I have free time at the crack of dawn then it is spent in bed dreaming about some gorgeous man, not typing about a poorly foal


----------



## Echo Bravo (4 October 2013)

Did it not click with everyone that she said vet says about 4 months old they are nibbling grass by then. I bought a foal off travellers that was still suckling his mum but he was eating grass as well and I put him on a foal mix you can buy and we worked out that he was just about 4 months old when we got him and he's a healthy 2 year old now.


----------



## Merrymoles (4 October 2013)

If we have been "had", then it is a great shame that someone would go to such lengths. I also expected to see hairy coloured legs but didn't look at the pictures until last night.
However, what I will take away from this thread is the amount of genuine support and advice given by posters who were happy to share their knowledge and, in some cases, hard-earned cash.
In short, even if this is not genuine, I still believe the forum has a huge amount to offer people with real concerns.


----------



## GrumpyHero (4 October 2013)

Explains why OP rejected any financial help offered from other posters if 'Gamble' is a fiction foal.

I'm interested to see what OP has to say about all this speculation.


----------



## pines of rome (4 October 2013)

I am surprised OP has not answered , if it is not a hoax and is in fact genuine this would be really upsetting for her! I just can,t  believe someone could make this up, what is the point?


----------



## ribbons (4 October 2013)

If you re read the whole thread with fresh eyes the alarm bells were ringing.
I think some loved the story so much they don't notice the discrepancies.

Others maybe, are not experienced enough to see them.

Those that do notice and begin to wonder if its a genuine story often don't raise their doubts, knowing most of the forum will jump on them.

I wouldn't look for evidence if I doubted the truth of a thread, simply because I couldn't be bothered and I'm not good enough with technology to do so. I came to this thread after the posts pointing out the photos were not of the foal and reading up until then thought some things didn't ring quite true but were entirely possible.
When I got to the photo of the calf's foot I did smile and wonder how long it would be before they were rumbled.
Amongst the nonsense of HHO there are some very knowledgable people and it was just a case of who would point it out. I thought the person who did was very diplomatic 

All I'm wondering now is the type of person OP is.

I'm hoping it was some naughty person having a laugh to see how much of a frenzy they could whip up. In which case I think it's funny, livens the place up. The other option of some lonely person desperate for praise is a very sad thought.
Either way, this is the wonderful world of make believe that forms much of HHO, we should be used to it by now.


----------



## Mariposa (4 October 2013)

Sadly I think the longer the OP goes without posting the more I believe it must be a hoax. 

I am so gullible!


----------



## Tinypony (4 October 2013)

jess_ said:



			Explains why OP rejected any financial help offered from other posters if 'Gamble' is a fiction foal.

I'm interested to see what OP has to say about all this speculation.
		
Click to expand...

This is a good reminder of why it isn't a good idea to offer donations after reading sob stories on the internet.  I hadn't read this thread before, just had a scan through and was horrified when people started offering.  Very, very kind, but this is what it makes it so easy for people to scam others.


----------



## GrumpyHero (4 October 2013)

Tinypony said:



			This is a good reminder of why it isn't a good idea to offer donations after reading sob stories on the internet.  I hadn't read this thread before, just had a scan through and was horrified when people started offering.  Very, very kind, but this is what it makes it so easy for people to scam others.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. Although it is often heartwarming to hear that complete strangers will offer financial help, i suppose if this is a hoax then those who offered are lucky that the OP did not accept, as most other con artists would have jumped at the chance for free money.


----------



## Amymay (4 October 2013)

Mariposa said:



			I am so gullible!
		
Click to expand...

You and me both


----------



## montanna (4 October 2013)

slumdog said:



			Hate to say it but I had a slight gut feeling about this earlier. Hope I'm wrong.
		
Click to expand...

I really did too! Call me suspicious but it all became a bit fishy to me around the point of refusing the donations.


----------



## AdorableAlice (4 October 2013)

amymay said:



			You and me both 

Click to expand...

Not really, you, me and the rest of us are normal, honest and kind people with balanced minds.  Very sadly the OP is none of these.

Having just dealt with a dumped coloured cob I was more than willing to believe the OP, only becoming doubtful when the limb pictures appeared.  I was surprised at how quickly people offered money though.

Lets hope the thread proves educational in the future.  It covers a number of useful points about crooked limbs, how easy it is to mislead people on the internet and perhaps most importantly, that there are some very sad people about.


----------



## FionaM12 (4 October 2013)

I've actually found this thread really heartening.

I've no idea why the OP made this all up, but the behaviour of the forum members has been a breath of fresh air. No rushing in with troll-calling or competing to be the first to out the troll which would be hurtful to a genuine poster and probably drive them away.

Everyone kept their doubts to themselves and offered good advice. Even when Blackbess checked out the first photo and queried it, benefit of the doubt was give. Then Ibblebibble found the damning evidence of the second and posted about it without any crowing, CSI claims :rolleyes3: or name-calling.

I don't think people were gullible, or should feel silly. I think you were all being genuine, kind horse-lovers.


----------



## Lynsey&Smartie (4 October 2013)

How bizarre! I actually thought that the pictures provided were very strange, the legs looked very clean not like a horse who had been dumped in a field but you just don't think that someone would make something like that up! I don't get it, what was the point!?


----------



## dianchi (4 October 2013)

I'm really sad to see this  I never looked at the pics so can't comment there.

Why oh why!


----------



## babymare (4 October 2013)

Hear hear fiona  agree totally. This forum as its down side but by and large it is a forum of people who care and want to help.


----------



## spottybotty (4 October 2013)

I must be a really cynical old bag as I thought it was a troll from the begginning at the start of Ops original thread


----------



## FionaM12 (4 October 2013)

spottybotty said:



			I must be a really cynical old bag as I thought it was a troll from the begginning at the start of Ops original thread 

Click to expand...

I should imagine a few might have thought so, but the heartening thing is you all kept quiet and gave benefit of the doubt until definite evidence was given.


----------



## Jaycee (4 October 2013)

I know this is a public forum and people are entitled to post their opions whatever they may be but really all it took was a couple of comments to spread the seed of doubt and that was it.....it's a hoax, he/she is a troll! 

In the light Tessybear's decision to sell Dolly apparently "way too soon" and Tessybears refusual to post any further updates is it any wonder that maybe just maybe Cobrambler is going down the same route?  True or not, is it really worth the ensuing disparaging comments?


----------



## Tiddlypom (4 October 2013)

I was suckered too, am feeling a bit of a twit now.

Being charitable, my take is that the OP is sad and/or mad, but not bad.

Agree though that it was heartwarming how many people offered advice and help.


----------



## Ladyinred (4 October 2013)

It's very sad that a person's life is so empty that they have to do this to get some attention. I hope the OP, IF he/she is a troll as we suspect, sits down, reads the early part of the thread and realises how much genuine concern there was for this foal and asks her/himself if it is the way to behave anywhere.

Ibblebibble was very tactful when she raised the question of an online photo and left the door open for the OP to come back and explain, which I see they haven't done. Says it all really.


----------



## FionaM12 (4 October 2013)

Ladyinred said:



			It's very sad that a person's life is so empty that they have to do this to get some attention. I hope the OP, IF he/she is a troll as we suspect, sits down, reads the early part of the thread and realises how much genuine concern there was for this foal and asks her/himself if it is the way to behave anywhere.

Ibblebibble was very tactful when she raised the question of an online photo and left the door open for the OP to come back and explain, which I see they haven't done. Says it all really.
		
Click to expand...

I think it was Blackbess who first spotted the photo discrepancy, then Ibblebibble. But both did so tactfully though.

In fact... everyone behaved really well except the OP. A HHO first?


----------



## Honey08 (4 October 2013)

Nobody should feel stupid or a twit, there is only one stupid twit on a hoax thread....  Everyone else is just a nice person caring about what happens to a foal.  

I would guess that with no update or excuse yet, this thread is a hoax.  :-(  There are some very strange people around!


----------



## FionaM12 (4 October 2013)

I don't think we'll see the OP on here again. At least, not under the name CobRambler. :rolleyes3:


----------



## Dusty85 (4 October 2013)

I feel really disappointed by all of this. 

I too was convinced by the story (I mean why would I think someone would make that up?!) The story brought tears to my eyes each time I read it. 

I dont think we should feel like twits though; we all love horses so much we're so emotionally caught up with a story like this that we wouldnt think to second guess it. 

I agree with what someone else said-the longer the OP goes without posting on here the more I think that it must be a hoax (after all; they were posting fairly frequently with updates..) BUT...I also think that they may have just seen our posts and thought what a bunch of horrible people- and not posted any more. 

So....OP; if youre reading this and the story is true....please please speak up so that my faith in this forum can be restored!!!!!! Please?!


----------



## Vinney (4 October 2013)

This is one sick person if this is a hoax.  When I read the first thread I felt so sad for this  foal and I am sure many others did too. I just hope we are all wrong and this is a true story with a hopefully happy ending.


----------



## julie111 (4 October 2013)

If this story is a hoax which I suspect it is, then please op get some help!
It is very sad when someone craves attention so much that they resort to things like this.


----------



## undergroundoli (4 October 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			I've actually found this thread really heartening.

I've no idea why the OP made this all up, but the behaviour of the forum members has been a breath of fresh air. No rushing in with troll-calling or competing to be the first to out the troll which would be hurtful to a genuine poster and probably drive them away.

Everyone kept their doubts to themselves and offered good advice. Even when Blackbess checked out the first photo and queried it, benefit of the doubt was give. Then Ibblebibble found the damning evidence of the second and posted about it without any crowing, CSI claims :rolleyes3: or name-calling.

I don't think people were gullible, or should feel silly. I think you were all being genuine, kind horse-lovers. 

Click to expand...

I agree. I wonder if CobRambler is a reguler under another name and was trying to liven the place up a bit?


----------



## LittleMonster (4 October 2013)

So is this all a lie or real...

I will hold my hand up to being gullible!!


----------



## 3Beasties (4 October 2013)

I am so disappointed that this could be a hoax, I don't find it funny and I don't think it has livened the forum up, quite the opposite really, it's another nail in the coffin of what I feel is a slowly diminishing forum.

Troll threads are sometimes funny but I think to dream up a story that is going to bring out the emotions in people is just cruel, especially when it seemed so genuine from the start. No wonder people are so quick to shout 'troll' these days.

I hope not many of you made donations that you would not have done had it not been for this thread.


----------



## WelshD (4 October 2013)

In the words of Forrest Gump 'that's all I have to say about that'


----------



## Patterdale (4 October 2013)

3Beasties said:



			I am so disappointed that this could be a hoax, I don't find it funny and I don't think it has livened the forum up, quite the opposite really, it's another nail in the coffin of what I feel is a slowly diminishing forum.

Troll threads are sometimes funny but I think to dream up a story that is going to bring out the emotions in people is just cruel, especially when it seemed so genuine from the start. No wonder people are so quick to shout 'troll' these days.

I hope not many of you made donations that you would not have done had it not been for this thread.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree.


----------



## Sandstone1 (4 October 2013)

The only good thing is that the Op didnt take the money people were offering.
This person needs help if they think this sort of thing is funny.


----------



## Spring Feather (4 October 2013)

A lot of people on this forum don't like being duped by others playing silly games.  It happens on a fairly regular basis and I don't know why posters feel the need to post threads which, when found out, upset some members.  Granted I think it's a strange mentality but not the end of the world for me.


----------



## Queenbee (4 October 2013)

I personally felt a bit sceptical when I read the thread, however when op bought the foaling bank into their story I did believe in its credibility a bit more, I thought that surely someone would not involve such an organisation in a lie.  My heart sank a bit when people offered money, whilst fantastic, you never can be too careful, it shows the genuine hearts of the other posters but I am glad that the op did refuse this.  I also considered cutting and pasting the pictures, but thought that I couldn't be bothered, the backlash from being labeled as just wanting to be the first to spot a troll isn't worth it.  

I think the best thing that the thread actually ran, without the sceptics 'outing' the potential troll for a good while, it shows the desire to believe in people, support offered and fantastic information that can come from threads.  I find the most warming thing on this forum is the way it responds to people in crisis, I think what the op has done is pretty low, a very good yarn but in extremely poor taste, but it has shown this forum at its best in many ways.


----------



## RubysGold (4 October 2013)

3Beasties said:



			I am so disappointed that this could be a hoax, I don't find it funny and I don't think it has livened the forum up, quite the opposite really, it's another nail in the coffin of what I feel is a slowly diminishing forum.

Troll threads are sometimes funny but I think to dream up a story that is going to bring out the emotions in people is just cruel, especially when it seemed so genuine from the start. No wonder people are so quick to shout 'troll' these days.

I hope not many of you made donations that you would not have done had it not been for this thread.
		
Click to expand...

yep, this ^^^


----------



## Love (4 October 2013)

Definitely fell hook, line and sinker for that one! 

OP have you thought about being an author? You're very good!


----------



## JLD (4 October 2013)

do we know this is a hoax yet ??


----------



## FionaM12 (4 October 2013)

JLD said:



			do we know this is a hoax yet ??
		
Click to expand...

Well they posted  2 photos which they said were of the foal. When it was pointed out the first one (which was actually a calf's leg) was just lifted off another site, they said that was a mistake.

Then it was pointed out that the second photo was also lifted off another site, and trimmed right down, the OP never came back to defend themselves.

So I think we can assume it was a hoax.


----------



## JLD (4 October 2013)

ok. thats very sad that people would do that.


----------



## Patterdale (4 October 2013)

Plus, what 4 month old foal fits in a dog rug??


----------



## Queenbee (4 October 2013)

Deleted.... For some reason my ipad re posted!


----------



## FairyLights (4 October 2013)

This whole thing illustrates that deranged people post on line. Psycopaths etc. They must get a buzz from doing what they do, what sad lives they lead.


----------



## Patterdale (4 October 2013)

Horsesforever1 said:



			This whole thing illustrates that deranged people post on line. Psycopaths etc. They must get a buzz from doing what they do, what sad lives they lead.
		
Click to expand...

Like I say - I would bet that almost half of this forum is pure fiction.


----------



## luckyoldme (4 October 2013)

I wouldn't go to hard on the op.
For one thing there is a remote chance that she is genuine. For another if she's not she must already be very unfulfilled to post something like this. We should have empathy for such people.


----------



## Megibo (4 October 2013)

It's a bit random but I wonder if the people who jumped in to give money ever make random donations to horse charities who are genuinely dealing with this sort of thing ??


----------



## Pearlsasinger (4 October 2013)

Queenbee said:



			I personally felt a bit sceptical when I read the thread, however when op bought the foaling bank into their story I did believe in its credibility a bit more, I thought that surely someone would not involve such an organisation in a lie.  My heart sank a bit when people offered money, whilst fantastic, you never can be too careful, it shows the genuine hearts of the other posters but I am glad that the op did refuse this.  I also considered cutting and pasting the pictures, but thought that I couldn't be bothered, the backlash from being labeled as just wanting to be the first to spot a troll isn't worth it.  

I think the best thing that the thread actually ran, without the sceptics 'outing' the potential troll for a good while, it shows the desire to believe in people, support offered and fantastic information that can come from threads.  I find the most warming thing on this forum is the way it responds to people in crisis, I think what the op has done is pretty low, a very good yarn but in extremely poor taste, but it has shown this forum at its best in many ways.
		
Click to expand...

Very well put QB, I wondered myself when OP declined to post photos on the original thread.  I so agree with your judgement, both of the OP's poor taste and the qualities of the forum.


----------



## slumdog (4 October 2013)

Patterdale said:



			Like I say - I would bet that almost half of this forum is pure fiction.
		
Click to expand...

Well I'm real, I'd make my horses sound a damn sight better if I wasn't! Haha


----------



## Pigeon (4 October 2013)

slumdog said:



			Well I'm real, I'd make my horses sound a damn sight better if I wasn't! Haha 

Click to expand...

lol Me too!! I would definitely have a GP stallion


----------



## hairycob (4 October 2013)

Patterdale - I can't think why you thinkhalf the forum is fiction. Here is me on my 4* eventer practising for Badminton next year


----------



## AnotherNewbie (4 October 2013)

hairycob said:



			Patterdale - I can't think why you thinkhalf the forum is fiction. Here is me on my 4* eventer practising for Badminton next year






Click to expand...

That's a fab picture....did you stay together? Looks like he's going to catch you again!


----------



## hairycob (4 October 2013)

No - I landed back on the saddle, but bounced off. It was his first TREC & his 2nd comp & we had just come round a corner. He had realised we were heading back to the warm up area  & did a trot to warp speed transition. Getting a bit calmer now though


----------



## Jackster14 (4 October 2013)

hairycob said:



			Patterdale - I can't think why you thinkhalf the forum is fiction. Here is me on my 4* eventer practising for Badminton next year






Click to expand...

Great picture!!


----------



## Honey08 (4 October 2013)

hairycob said:



			Patterdale - I can't think why you thinkhalf the forum is fiction. Here is me on my 4* eventer practising for Badminton next year






Click to expand...

Fab!  We're going, will look out for you, I don't think there will be many other coloured cobs, so we should notice you!


----------



## fatponee (4 October 2013)

Lol that is an awesome picture!!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (4 October 2013)

I was really hoping by the time I got in from work that CobRambler would have been in to explain it all  

Oh well it has still been great seeing how lovely people can be and hairycob I look forward to seeing your round at Badders next year


----------



## cambrica (4 October 2013)

Great pic Hairycob
Well as sad as it is that someone would do this, the positive I take out of it is that if ever I was in need of support I know I could turn to the folk on this forum. If it were desperate then I'm pretty sure someone would jump in their car and be with me. That alone makes me feel good


----------



## AdorableAlice (4 October 2013)

Perhaps we should form a syndicate and sponsor Hairy Cob and her flying machine, what a fabulous picture, I think you should invest in a parachute.

I can promise my feral carthorse, Little Ted and his long suffering step sister Alice are fact and not fiction.   This evening Ted galloped towards me, put the brakes on too late and slid straight past me with a 'do something mum' look on his furry face.  Alice threw a tantrum, claiming to be near starvation in her ryvita paddock and the half an apple she had for tea was less then a rabbit needs to maintain life.  They are both only 2.

To stay on the subject of dumped foals, we all need cheering up, so here is a picture of a real one.  Dumped in June, patched up and now in a lovely home.  He spent a fortnight with the carthorse Ted.


----------



## ChestnutTinker (4 October 2013)

Can we see a photo? 

AA - someone dumped that gorgeous baby!? WHY!??


----------



## WelshD (4 October 2013)

Lovely little foal.

I gave to say I think the HHO-ers have come out of this very well overall - that and one members rush to the aid when Ned went missing make me remember that most if us are good and decent people


----------



## WelshD (4 October 2013)

Yay CT wondered where you had got to!


----------



## ChestnutTinker (4 October 2013)

WelshD said:



			Yay CT wondered where you had got to!
		
Click to expand...

Oh hello! :biggrin3:
Didn't think people would notice i'd not being on as much!


----------



## AdorableAlice (4 October 2013)

ChestnutTinker said:



			Can we see a photo? 

AA - someone dumped that gorgeous baby!? WHY!?? 

Click to expand...

He didn't look like that he arrived.  That is after gelding, worming, de fleaing, several scrubs, a mane chop and tail tidy up.  Plus whatever food was left in the feed room - he liked racehorse nuts !  made him able to run rings round Ted.

The community we think he came from do not keep colt foals as they will not pay to geld them.  He was a lucky boy he had spent time in a wheat field.  He must have a cast iron gut.


----------



## ChestnutTinker (4 October 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			He didn't look like that he arrived.  That is after gelding, worming, de fleaing, several scrubs, a mane chop and tail tidy up.

The community we think he came from do not keep colt foals as they will not pay to geld them.  He was a lucky boy he had spent time in a wheat field.  He must have a cast iron gut.
		
Click to expand...

That's so sad! I honestly forgot people dumped horses until I read this thread


----------



## 3Beasties (4 October 2013)

The horse I found was also fact and not fiction. He was 8 though so not a baby


----------



## RAF Rider (4 October 2013)

My feelings towards the OP can only be expressed by the great Eduard Khil.

[video=youtube;DRMBxnxWiNQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRMBxnxWiNQ[/video]


----------



## ChestnutTinker (4 October 2013)

3Beasties said:



			The horse I found was also fact and not fiction. He was 8 though so not a baby 












Click to expand...

Wow, he is gorgeous! Lucky you


----------



## mynutmeg (4 October 2013)

Patterdale said:



			Plus, what 4 month old foal fits in a dog rug??
		
Click to expand...

Mines certainly not!!! He rapidly outgrew those. Now in a 4'6'' rug!!!


----------

